# Servowarm elite 50



## Mkflow (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi got an old elite 50 customer says boiler lighting but not running. Anyone had any dealings with this boiler


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Mkflow said:


> Hi got an old elite 50 customer says boiler lighting but not running. Anyone had any dealings with this boiler


Yes.

Mark


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

No.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes... and no.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe. 

It was a Tuesday. It was sunny, 83º, the birds were chirping.

Ah, the good old days...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> It was a Tuesday. It was sunny, 83º, the birds were chirping...
> 
> ...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

What's the boiler's name? I may have had dealings with her....


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

"I did not have relations with that boiler!"


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mkflow said:


> Hi got an old elite 50 customer says boiler lighting but not running. Anyone had any dealings with this boiler


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> "I did not have relations with that boiler!"


I saw this lady she said you worked all over her boiler.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't remember... :laughing:


----------

